# Rose Gangschaltung reperieren



## Partieretter (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein Problem, da bei meiner Gangschaltung ein draht gerissen ist (siehe Foto). So liegt die Kette jetzt auf dem höchsten Gang und ich kann nicht mehr schalten. Kann man das selber reperieren? Wenn ja wie geht das?
Schonmal vielen Dank im vorraus.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bener (3. Juli 2014)

Partieretter schrieb:


> Kann man das selber reperieren?


Ja!



Partieretter schrieb:


> Wenn ja wie geht das?


Einfach!

Mal im ernst: Hat Deine Mami Dir die Klamotten heute morgen auch hingelegt? Popo abwischen kannst Du schon selber?

Das Ding nennt sich Schaltzug. Kann man (fast) überall kaufen. Und dann schau einfach mal, ob Du bei Youtube nen Video findest, wo der Schaltzugwechsel und das Schaltungeinstellen gezeigt wird...

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Partieretter (3. Juli 2014)

Danke..
Ich kenne mich damit halt nicht so gut aus....deswegen fand ich den komentar oben auch sehr unnötig...


----------



## jojo2 (3. Juli 2014)

hey @Partieretter
lass dich nich verunsichern

anfangs hab ich sowas im fahrradladen reparieren lassen,
und geld dafür ausgegeben - aber das braucht man nicht
mit etwas geduld und ner kleinen anleitung - z.b. durch ein video bei youtube
(gibt einige seiten, die sowas zeigen)
kriegt man das auch gut allein hin.
wenn du nicht das richtige findest, meld dich einfach noch mal


----------



## StillPad (3. Juli 2014)

Frag am besten jemand der das kann, son Zug kostet keine 3€ und man kann es in 15min repariert haben.
Ist auch ziemlig einfach wenn man erstmal weiß wie es geht.


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2014)

Hi,
zu empfehlen neben der Suchfunktion (Stichwort Schaltzug wechseln am Schaltwerk) ist das Blaue Buch der Fahrradtechnik.

Doch lieber mit dreckigen Fingern umblättern als am Rechner zu fummeln 

grüße


----------



## TheOnos (7. Juli 2014)

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema Schaltung sind:
Ich habe vor kurzem ebenfalls meinen Schaltzug getauscht. Seitdem habe ich aber ein Problem mit meiner Schaltung. Und zwar Hüpft der Schaltzug bei mäßigen Erschütterungen aus der Führung
(verdeutlichung siehe Bild)
Rot ist der Verlauf des Schaltzuges und an der Umlenkung (im Bild Schwarzer Kreis) hüpft er mir immer herunter. Hatte jemand schonmal Erfahrungen mit soetwas oder weis wie man das in den Griff bekommt?


----------



## StillPad (8. Juli 2014)

Oh man was für ein Schei$$ kontruieren die heutzutage nur?
So auf die schnelle würde ich sagen kauf ein ordentliches Schaltwerk, bei genauen überlegen kann man es erstmal mit ein paar Kabelbindern um den im Kreis gezeigten "Arm" versuchen.

Sieht zwar nicht toll aus aber könnte den Zug in der Führung halten.

Ansonsten noch den kompletten Schaltzug überprüfen ob alle Aussenhüllen in den Halterungen sitzen.


----------



## Gierwolf (9. Juli 2014)

Moin,moin....
ich würde mal sagen das der Schaltzug wahrscheinlich nicht in richtig in der Führung liegt ! Wenn Du wie abgebildet ein SRAM Schaltwerk hast, dann muss an der von Dir rot markierten Stelle ein kleines Loch sein wo der Zug durchgefädelt wird...

M.f.G Frank


----------



## StillPad (9. Juli 2014)

Hmm also ich denke mal du hast dich bei der Farbe vertan oder?
Ich meine bei der roten Stelle muss ja ein Loch sein sonst bekommt er den Zug ja gar nicht durch 

Ich habe mal grün einen Punkt markiert wo vielleicht ein Führungsloch sein könnte.

Dort muss der Zug ebenfalls durch damit er hält 
Könnte vielleicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Gierwolf (9. Juli 2014)

Moin,moin...
ja, sicher...da muss schon ein Loch sein...richtig sonst wird's schwer . Ich dachte an die selbe Stelle die Du mit dem Pfeil markiert hast !

M.f.G Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Partieretter (9. Juli 2014)

vielen dank für die vielen ratschläge. werde mich morgen früh sofort an die reperatur machen


----------

